# Quarantine Tank?



## usmchomesteader (Apr 10, 2012)

I would be interested to know how many of you use a quarantine tank when buying new fish? If, so what size do you use?

I have just set up a new 37 gallon aquarium and will be purchasing 5 Danios from a local fish store for my initial stocking during the cycling period...I would not think that a quarantine tank would be necessary this time as these will be the only fish in the tank....any thoughts?

Thanks in advance for any and all responses....Bob in NE FLA


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

People talk quarantine tanks, but I don't think many have them. For them to work, they have to be cycled tanks of a good size with appropriate decor for the species going in. The stereotype of the bare 10 gallon will probably bring on any latent illness a fish carries, and might fight off otherwise. A fish that needs hiding places, or needs space, gets large etc has to be kept appropriately from the get go. Stress is a big killer, so the quarantine tank has to minimize that.
How many people, if they have that tank, won't find permanent occupants for it?
The size will depend on the fish.
I try not to buy fish unless I go see them three times and study every fish in the tank. If any fish is sick, I don't buy. With experience, you can tell, but with none, you need to take a few minutes and look up photos of the common diseases, and become familiar with how they look. 

You should have a quarantine tank. Yes you should...

For the first fish in, it serves no purpose.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I do wt petstore fish just because Ive had the worst die off due to infected stock.Its easy to say,if you give them a great place from the get go that all is well, but while true to a point,you still can have a carrier of certain things.I lost two of my bets fish because they came in contact with fish who were sick,without showing any adverse signs.

I do buy most of my fish from individuals here or on other forums.Those,I do trust as I know the fish rooms,the husbandry and stuff so I know Im not getting sick fish.

Its not that hard to set up a qt tank on the fly either.Best thing to do is have a sponge filter,where the sponge is in one of your main tanks to get the bacteria colony growing on it.That way its ready just in case.

Then you can add plants or rocks to the tank for the fish depending on what you have and the filter,a heater ect.


----------



## em1y386SX (Apr 10, 2012)

I have one, 12 US gal, my thoughts on it are, if they are the first fish in your main tank, then a Q tank isn't much use, however if you have fish already and you want to add more, esp if you are adding fish from a questionable source ie pet stores, then a Q tank is the way forward, saying that though, you should buy your fish from a trusted source, ie specialist aquatic shops or breeders, but a Q tank won't hurt, in fact it can save lots of headaches from having a diseased fish in your main tank, as it only takes one to wipe out your tank.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

usmchomesteader said:


> I would be interested to know how many of you use a quarantine tank when buying new fish? If, so what size do you use?
> 
> I have just set up a new 37 gallon aquarium and will be purchasing 5 Danios from a local fish store for my initial stocking during the cycling period...I would not think that a quarantine tank would be necessary this time as these will be the only fish in the tank....any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all responses....Bob in NE FLA


Hello Bob...

Good choice of fish for your cycling process. Zebras are especially hardy and will easily survive. Platys are also a good choice. Anyway, If you do your homework, a quarantine tank isn't necessary. Just know your fish source and check the skin, fins, eyes and gills. Most fish diseases are visible, so take a close look at the fish before you buy it.

I like to add a little standard aquarium salt to my tanks. Most fish pathogens don't tolerate salt and it keeps the fish healthy. Healthy fish are very unlikely to be infected by tank parasites.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Q tanks are nice to have but most people don't use them as they should and they wind up being just an unused tank. Most disease is visible, but the ones that will wipe out your entire tank are usually hidden. Also, it is the store's water that was likely infected, usually not a breeders. So it may still take some time for things to show up.


----------



## oneye (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a 10 galon.
I keep a sponge filter in my main tank to throw in for instant cycle


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

As long as you do things right, its really not too hard to set up one on the fly, and it can be extremely useful. I have a little 5 gallon tank that doubles as both my quarantine tank for new fish as well as my hospital tank on the rare occasion someone gets sick/injured. I have it empty and packed away except for when it's needed, and I use filter media from my main tank when I set it up so it's cycled. I usually keep it covered with a thin blanket or such when I'm quarantining or treating fish so it blocks enough light that they feel safe without needing to put decorations in it every time I set it up (also makes it easier for 100% water changes when an injured/sick fish needs it).


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been getting my fish from trusted sources and havnt had a need to QT. If I were still getting fish from the LFS I might be more likely to QT


----------



## oneye (Mar 25, 2012)

I never take a chance anymore even if you cant see something it might still be there.
Years ago i trusted my lfs and put some new fish in my main tank and wiped everything out.
Now everything gets quarantined for at least 2 weeks.
have caught 1 case of ick this way and my success rate has never been better.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Another thing that I have found effective is if you can't find a trusted source for whatever reason, having the LFS place the order for the fish even if they have it in stock. Tell them when you would like it to come in, and to call you when it does but not to place the fish in thier tanks. If they ask why and you don't want to hurt thier feelings tell them you don't like your fish being acclimated multiple times in a 24hr time period.


----------

